# is it possible to build a laptop?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

im just wondering, there is way to build those big tower computers with there nice a shiney cases, but what about building your laptop, maybe one day instead of getting a new laptop id build my own if its possible, well is it. thanks for any replies, happy holidays and wonderful new year!!!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

hope this helps

http://directron.com/laptopdiy.html


----------

